# Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Eizo hat auf seiner Japanischen Homepage den DuraVision FDH3601 vorgestellt, der Monitor stellt mit seiner Auflösung von 4096x2160 (17:9 4k, entspricht ~4x Full HD) und einem Pixelabstand von nur 0,1995mm (Ein Full-HD 24 Zöller hat 0,277mm, ein 2-k 27 Zöller immernoch 0,233mm) alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten

Die wenigen, astronomisch teuren, bisher erhältlichen 4k-Monitore waren mit Diagonalen im 130cm Bereich klar zu groß für den Schreibtischeinsatz, der Monitor betritt damit absolutes Neuland

Ein weiteres Feature ist die sehr hohe Helligkeit mit (W-)LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung von 700cd/m², etwa doppelt so viel wie bei herkömmlichen Monitoren, ein Spitzenwert, der etwas übertrieben erscheint, vermutlich soll der Monitor auch in sehr hellen Umgebungen eingesetzt werden können; ein Nachteil sollte das jedenfalls nicht sein, die minimale einstellbare Helligkeit liegt bei nur 30cd/m²

Die Reaktionszeit von stattlichen 8ms Grau zu Grau macht den Monitor leider relativ untauglich für schnelle Egoshooter und weist ebenso wie die angegebene hohe Blickwinkelstabilität auf ein VA Panel hin

Der Monitor unterstützt auch die 10-Bit Farbdarstellung und HDCP, er ist um 25° neigbar, um 10 (oder 12,3?) cm Höhenverstellbar und fast vollständig, um 172° drehbar; für die Montage im Hochformat ist ein entsprechender Standfuß kostenlos als Zubehör erhältlich

Desweiteren besitzt der Monitor einen Infrarotsensor, mit dem er erkennt, ob eine Person vor ihm sitzt (wenn nicht geht er bei der entsprechenden Einstellung in den Standby), er hat einen integrierten USB HUB und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Menütasten kann in nicht weniger als acht Stufen eingestellt werden und er besitzt 24 Jahre Monate Garantie

Der Anschluss wird etwas unorthodox gelöst: er wird wahlweise über zwei Dual-Link DVI-Ds, zwei DisplayPorts oder einer Kombination aus Dual-Link DVI-D und Displayport angeschlossen und verhält sich dann wie ein Setup aus zwei "herkömmlichen" 2k-Monitoren, so kann er problemlos an den meisten normalen Grafikkarten betrieben werden; angesichts der Auflösung wären jedoch vor allem für 3D Anwendungen Modelle mit viel VRAM empfehlenswert; ein analoger Eingang, einschließlich DVI-A wird jedoch nicht unterstützt

Der Monitor soll im September in Japan auf den Mark kommen, ein Marktstart in Europa ist noch nicht bekannt; wer jetzt meint seinen Traummonitor gefunden zu haben könnte aber vom Preis abgeschreckt werden, dieser soll umgerechnet bei ~25000 Euro liegen... (wobei man bedenken muss, dass er damit einer der billigsten 4-k Monitore ist)

DuraVision FDH3601 | EIZO Š”Ž®‰ïŽÐƒiƒiƒI

______

Trotz des hohen Preises auf jedenfall ein erster ernsthafter, nicht zu unterschätzdender Schritt zu 4k-Monitoren im Desktopbereich


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

25 000 € - Für das Geld kaufe ich mir ein Auto, aber doch keinen Monitor? Klar, das dieser Monitor ein Nischenprodukt ist und von bester Qualität, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen weshalb der 25 000 € wert sein soll...


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Naja, der Ottonormalverbraucher wird wohl auch nicht die Zielgruppe sein


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Für Firmen sicher interessant! Für den User weniger, da er fürs zocken nicht brauchbar ist..


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen weshalb der 25 000 € wert sein soll


 
Seine Auflösung ist fast *doppelt* so groß wie die jedes anderen Verfügbaren (Desktop-)Monitors! *DOPPELT!*

Für gewisse proffessionelle Anwender (4k- Videobearbeitung [4k ist die native Auflösung vieler Kinofilme], Bildbearbeitung, gegebenenfalls CAD, diverse Spezialanwendungen) wird er damit der mit Abstand beste verfügbare Monitor überhaupt- und das ist vielfach jeden Preis wert, den es kostet

Auch für gut betuchte Privatnutzer könnte der Monitor interressant werden

Für uns Normalsterbliche ist der Monitor immerhin ein erster wirchtiger Schritt zur Etablierung von 4k-Desktopmonitoren; es werden sicherlich billigere Modelle folgen, in zwei bis drei Jahren sind die Dinger mit etwas Glück auf ~1000€ gefallen



> da er fürs zocken nicht brauchbar ist..


 
Kommt darauf an, was man zockt; für Rollenspiele oder RTS (insbesondere langsamere Spiele wie Anno) oder auch Rennspiele ist er sicher nett... 

Sooo schlimm sind 8ms Grau zu Grau auch nicht, der Eizo Foris hat etwa auch nur 6ms... und wer sich einen 25k€ Monitor leisten kann kann sich auch noch einen Zweitmonitor leisten


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Du bist schneller als ich gewesen, ich wollte gerade die News posten. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Für uns Normalsterbliche ist der Monitor immerhin ein erster wirchtiger  Schritt zur Etablierung von 4k-Desktopmonitoren; es werden sicherlich  billigere Modelle folgen, in zwei bis drei Jahren sind die Dinger mit  etwas Glück auf ~1000€ gefallen


 
Ich würde ehr an 5 Jahre denken bis normale Monitore doppelt so viel Auflösung haben, das zeigt aber, dass Apple mit dem Retina Display ein neuer Trend gesetzt hat.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> Seine Auflösung ist fast *doppelt* so groß wie die jedes anderen Verfügbaren (Desktop-)Monitors! *DOPPELT!*


Schön! Das kann auch sicherlich für viele nützlich sein. Aber das das gleich 25 000 € Aufpreis gegenüber eines "normalen" Monitors kostet ist für mich nicht verständlich. Das muss doch sicherlich auch etwas günstiger gehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Die Auflösung ist 4x so groß als ein normaker Full Hd Monitor btw.
Jede Achse doppelt wo groß


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> das zeigt aber, dass Apple mit dem Retina Display ein neuer Trend gesetzt hat.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Entwicklung dieses Monitors irgendetwas mit dem iPhone oder irgendeinem "Trend" im Consumerbereich zu tun hat...

Trotz seiner vergleichsweise sehr hohen Pixeldichte ist der Monitor auch bei weitem noch nicht "Retina" (wenn man die Appledefinition hernimmt); der Pixelabstand des "Retina Display" des iPhone 4 ist nur ~halb so groß...



> Die Auflösung ist 4x so groß als ein normaker Full Hd Monitor btw. Jede Achse doppelt wo groß


 
Ich hab mich bei dem "fast doppelt so groß!"- Vergleich auf die verfügbaren Monitore mit der höchsten Auflösung, also 30 Zöller mit 2560x1600 bezogen, nicht auf Full-HD


----------



## violinista7000 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bei dem "fast doppelt so groß!"- Vergleich auf die verfügbaren Monitore mit der höchsten Auflösung, also 30 Zöller mit 2560x1600 bezogen, nicht auf Full-HD


 

Das ist aber auf full HD bezogen, denn full HD x2 wäre 3840x2160. Dieser Monitor hat 4096 in der Breite, also es ist nicht mehr ein 16:9, ehr ein 17:9 Monitor.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> Das ist aber auf full HD bezogen, denn full HD x2 wäre 3840x2160. Dieser Monitor hat 4096 in der Breite, also es ist nicht mehr ein 16:9, ehr ein 17:9 Monitor.


 
Stimmt...


----------



## akif15 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

17:9 da wird man bestimmt verrückt  das Auge guckt 16:9


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Superwip schrieb:


> Für uns Normalsterbliche ist der Monitor immerhin ein erster wirchtiger Schritt zur Etablierung von 4k-Desktopmonitoren; es werden sicherlich billigere Modelle folgen, in zwei bis drei Jahren sind die Dinger mit etwas Glück auf ~1000€ gefallen


 
Nicht in 3 Jahren.
Full HD hat sich gerade zum Standard entwickelt. Erst mit dem Nachfolger kann Bewegung in den Markt kommen aber das dauert mindestens noch 6-10 Jahre.


----------



## Pas89 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht in 3 Jahren.
> Full HD hat sich gerade zum Standard entwickelt. Erst mit dem Nachfolger kann Bewegung in den Markt kommen aber das dauert mindestens noch 6-10 Jahre.


 
Ich glaube auch, dass das ganze noch etwas dauern wird. Man sieht ja schon alleine in Deutschland wie schleppend sich HD etabliert hat. So langsam dürfte sich Full HD überall etablieren und danach werden auch die Nachfolgermodelle billiger.


----------



## PixelSign (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

vielen dank für die news 
kann man nur hoffen das sich der trend dieser hochauflösenden geräte fortsetzt und andere hersteller nachziehen! und bitte, über den preis braucht man sich ja jetzt nicht wirklich streiten oder leute? das neuheiten im anfangsstadium sehr viel geld kosten sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein...



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht in 3 Jahren.
> Full HD hat sich gerade  zum Standard entwickelt. Erst mit dem Nachfolger kann Bewegung in den  Markt kommen aber das dauert mindestens noch 6-10 Jahre.



vllt im tv bereich. für pc´s ist das völlig irrelevant weil es keine festen standards wie full hd gibt (beispiel: multimonitoring mit sämtlichen exotischen auflösungen).


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Superwip schrieb:


> Seine Auflösung ist fast *doppelt* so groß wie die jedes anderen Verfügbaren (Desktop-)Monitors! *DOPPELT!*


 
Eine doppelt so hohe Auflösung ist aber kein Grund für einen 20 mal so hohen Preis. 
Wenn so'n Teil mal 200€ kostet, kauf ich mir auch so eines, bis dahin, werden es meine 22"er sicherlich noch tun.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Lee schrieb:


> 25 000 € - Für das Geld kaufe ich mir ein Auto, aber doch keinen Monitor? Klar, das dieser Monitor ein Nischenprodukt ist und von bester Qualität, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen weshalb der 25 000 € wert sein soll...


 
Die Entwicklung muss bezahlt werden. Beim Consumermarkt geschieht das über die abverkaufte Masse. Bei einem Nischenprodukt, wie diesem, wird sich der Preis nur langsam nach unten einpendeln, da im Verhältnis viel weniger Geräte verkauft werden. Einen neuen Porsche bekommst du eben nicht zum Preis eines Golfs.


----------



## Citynomad (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Schreibfehler ist, aber bei 24 Jahren Garantie, sind 25000€ doch ein Schnäppchen für so ein Gerät. Bei defekt gibt es also 24 Jahre lang immer wieder n neues Gerät bzw. das Gerät repariert. Zeig mir mal bitte jemand nen professionellen Monitor der das ebenso bietet und günstiger ist. Klar könnte man sich alle 3 Jahre n neues gutes PVA Panel in 27" kaufen und wäre nach 24 Jahren auch beim gleichen Preis, aber wir reden hier eben nicht von 27" und auch nicht von vergleichsweise lächerlichen 2560x1440.


----------



## sahvg (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

jeah ich kauf mir 3 für amd eyefinity ^^ 
ps. 36,4 zoll sind nie im leben 130 cm 92-93 cm dürften es sein


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Für Firmen sicher interessant! Für den User weniger, da er fürs zocken nicht brauchbar ist..


 
Warum bitte sollte er fürs Zocken nicht brauchbar sein?


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Schreibfehler ist, aber bei 24 Jahren Garantie


 
Steht jedenfalls auf der japanischen Eizo Homepage



> ps. 36,4 zoll sind nie im leben 130 cm 92-93 cm dürften es sein


 
Ich hab doch "92,5cm" geschrieben...

Wenn auch nur in der Überschrift



> Die wenigen, astronomisch teuren, bisher erhältlichen 4k-Monitore waren mit Diagonalen im 130cm Bereich klar zu groß für den Schreibtischeinsatz, der Monitor betritt damit absolutes Neuland


Das bezieht sich auf bisher existierende 4k-Monitore, nicht auf den Eizo DuraVision FDH3601


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



sahvg schrieb:


> ps. 36,4 zoll sind nie im leben 130 cm 92-93 cm dürften es sein


 
Äh, da steht: _"Die wenigen, astronomisch teuren, bisher erhältlichen 4k-Monitore waren mit Diagonalen im 130cm Bereich klar zu groß für den Schreibtischeinsatz, der Monitor betritt damit absolutes Neuland."_


_Edit: der TE war schneller._


----------



## sahvg (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

ah stimmt sorry habe die news nur überflogen ^^  asche auf mein haupt


----------



## SaKuL (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Schönes Ding
Der Preis ist aus meiner Sicht gerechtfertigt und wird sowieso noch nachlassen.

Ich hoffe das sich die Technik verbreiten wird und somit der Preis generell nachlässt.


Eizo hat schon immer tolle technische Neuerungen gebracht und das Ding ist auch Meisterklasse


----------



## Pumpi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht in 3 Jahren.
> Full HD hat sich gerade zum Standard entwickelt. Erst mit dem Nachfolger kann Bewegung in den Markt kommen aber das dauert mindestens noch 6-10 Jahre.



Glaub auch, das die Auflösung in 2-3 Jahren erschwinglich wird.

Ich bastell mir morgen erstmal ne Pappe mit den Abmaßen und freu mich schon mal 

Problem :

in 2 Jahren kommt die neue Software für den next Gen Konsolen Hardwarehunger. Da wird bei 4K wohl quad SLI Plflicht


----------



## OdlG (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Mein Bruder ist Flim- und Videoeditor bei MCS. habe ihm gleich mal den link gemailt  er wartet immer noch auf 8K-Monitore(dadmit arbeitet er am meisten). übrigens sind 25000 euro lächerlich für unternehmen wie den MDR respektive tochtergesellschaften. also bei meinem bruder auf arbeit kostet ein türknauf so viel


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Ja; das Ding ist *billig*!

Andere 4k-Monitore bewegen sich preislich eher zwischen 50000 und 100000€, 4k Beamer (für den Kinoeinsatz) fangen auch bei ~100000€ an

Da sollte man sich nicht beschweren; nach meinem Wissen ist er sogar der billigste 4k-Monitor überhaupt- und gleichzeitig der beste/praktischste für den Schreibtischeinsatz

Für viele proffessionelle Anwendungen, bei denen ein paar tausend Euro mehr oder weniger eine eher kleinere Rolle spielen besteht ein akkuter Bedarf nach derartigen Monitoren, Eizo wäre dumm weniger zu verlangen, er wird sicher einige Abnehmer finden

Man kann aber annehmen, dass der Preis, wie auch bei den 2k 30-Zöllern in den nächsten Jahren stark fällt wenn erstmal Konkurrenz auftaucht und die ersten Firmen versuchen derartige Bildschirme im High-End Endkundenmarkt um 2000€ zu etablieren...


----------



## Pumpi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Jo,

wer hätte vor zwei Jahren gedacht das die 2560er Auflösungen ganz klar in Richtung Mainstream gehen ?

Ist doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es 2560er mit LED Backlight und wo möglich sogar noch optional 120 Hz (Dualport) für um die 500€ gibt.

Warum soll es dann nicht in 2-3 Jahren das "doppelte" für 2000€ geben ? Klarer Gang 

Die Monitorhersteller verdienen doch nichts mehr an ihren tollen FullHD, gibbet ab 100€. Also müssen sie ein bis zwei neue Säue durchs Dorf treiben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Heftiges Teil!
Um auf den in bester Qualität zu spielen brauchts nen Haufen Grafikkarten


----------



## Panto (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

eizo zockt halt gerne ab.


----------



## PixelSign (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Panto schrieb:


> eizo zockt halt gerne ab.



eizo stellt high-end geräte her die kaum mit einem 300€ low-end monitor verglichen werden können. mit abzocke hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## Panto (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



PixelSign schrieb:


> eizo stellt high-end geräte her die kaum mit einem 300€ low-end monitor verglichen werden können. mit abzocke hat das wenig zu tun.


 
ach ne, wirklich?

trotzdem sind deren produkte überteuert.


----------



## PixelSign (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Panto schrieb:


> ach ne, wirklich?
> 
> trotzdem sind deren produkte überteuert.



diese pauschalaussagen wieder  . es ist vllt für dich als privatanwender sehr teuer. für unternehmen/agentur/berufstätige welche auf professionelle hardware angewiesen sind, ist der preis nicht überteuert. monitore sind nunmal nicht alle gleich und stellen einfach ein bild dar. mal ganz simpel ausgedrückt: umso mehr technik - umso besser das bild - umso teurer - weil auch kleinere zielgruppe und daraus resultierend, weniger abnehmer...  hier mal ein zitat aus einem prad testbericht: _
"Mit einem Straßenpreis von knapp *3.000,00 Euro* setzt der Eizo CG303W da  an, wo der CG301W aufhörte. Im Hinblick auf die Leistungen des Gerätes  ist das *angemessen*. Kein anderer 30-Zoll Bildschirm bietet derzeit  diesen Funktions- und Leistungsumfang."
_


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schneller als ich gewesen, ich wollte gerade die News posten.
> 
> Ich würde ehr an 5 Jahre denken bis normale Monitore doppelt so viel Auflösung haben, das zeigt aber, dass Apple mit dem Retina Display ein neuer Trend gesetzt hat.



Apple hat da nichts mit zutun. Die Auflösung 4k ist schon uralt. Alle Kinofilme sind in der Auflösung.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Leandros schrieb:


> Apple hat da nichts mit zutun. Die Auflösung 4k ist schon uralt. Alle Kinofilme sind in der Auflösung.


 
Ich weiss, aber ich meine etwas anderes.

Apple ist der erste Hersteller mit einer sehr hohe Auflösung in Konsumenten Markt (iPhone 4) - Das iPad 3 soll auch mit Retina Display kommen. Und weil Eizo mit einem 4k @ 36" Monitor kommt, bedeutet für mich, das die Hersteller der Trend zum höhere Auflösung in Konsumenten Markt erkennen. Ja, es gibt 4 K seit langen, aber dieses Monitor ist ein Zeichen davon, dass es Bald in Konsumenten Markt kommt. Wie lange noch? 5 oder 6 Jahre?


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

iPad 3 mit Retina? Eher nicht, außer du willst 1200€ oder mehr zahlen.
Was Apple damit zu tun haben soll versteh ich auch nicht, gab schon vor dem ganze Retina Kram hohe Auflösungen im Konsumenten Markt (Monitore mit 2560*1440)
Außerdem ist das Retina Display nicht mit dem Monitor vergleichbar, während Retina auf eine möglichst geringe Pixeldichte aus ist soll die Auflösung am Eizo Monitor ne große & hochauflösende Arbeitsfläche schaffen.
Abzocke ist es nicht, immerhin gibts nichts vergleichbares am Markt und jemand der es zu nutzen weiß würd den Preis bestimmt zahlen (sofern machbar)


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Ja, das iPad 3 soll mit Retina kommen, das habe ich bei CB gelesen. Und Retina Displays haben nicht nur ne geringere Pixeldichte, die haben auch ne höhere Auflösung. Genau wie bei 27" @ 2560x1440, da gibts auch ne geringere Pixeldichte 

Klar das es vorher Höhe Auflösungen gibt, aber es hat den richtigen Schub gefehlt, und der ist von Apfel gegeben. Nach dem Apfel mit seinen höhen Auflösungen im Smartphone Markt gekommen ist, machen alle langsam nach. Und im PC-Bereich ist es nicht ganz anderes. 1080 in der Höhe sind ehr wenig heutzutage, also mehr Höhe durch ne größere Auflösung in Konsumentenmark muss her.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, das iPad 3 soll mit Retina kommen, das habe ich bei CB gelesen. Und Retina Displays haben nicht nur ne geringere Pixeldichte, die haben auch ne höhere Auflösung. Genau wie bei 27" @ 2560x1440, da gibts auch ne geringere Pixeldichte


Du vergleichst 2560*1440 auf 27" mit Retina? 
Du weißt schon, das das nochmal ne ganz andere Pixeldichte ist 

Aber glaub ruhig weiter daran das du das Apfel zu verdanken hast


----------



## PixelSign (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

ich denke das dieser trend eher vom tv bereich übergeschwappt ist. soweit ich weiß wurden auch schon vor dem iphone 4, 4k auflösende prototypen entwickelt (auf der ifa müssten welche zu sehen gewesen sein) bzw. sogar schon produkte für den endkundenmarkt angeboten. beispielsweise bietet mein neuer av-receiver video-upscaling auf die 4k auflösung. daher glaube ich eher weniger das apple mit dem retina display dafür ausschlaggebend ist. ganz ausschließen würde ich es aber auch nicht.

übrigens gab es im handybereich auch schon vor dem iphone4 den trend die displays immer hochauflösender anzubieten. das 3gs hing seiner zeit mit seinen lächerlichen 480px*320px einigen konkurrenzgeräten weit hinterher. mit dem iphone4 hat man nur einen neuen maßstab gesetzt. das rad neu erfunden hat man damit aber sicherlich nicht


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

Apple hat da halt überhaupt nichts mit zutun.
Außerdem ist Retina Bullshit. Die nächste Display generation wird aus (S) AMOLED gefertigt.


----------



## Pumpi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*

Ist dieses Gerät eigentlich auch vom Apple Iphone abgeleitet 

Ultra HDTV - Sharp stellt 85-Zoll-LCD-TV mit 7680 x 4320 Pixel vor - TV, Beamer - PC-WELT


----------



## PixelSign (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Leandros schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Retina Bullshit. Die nächste Display generation wird aus (S) AMOLED gefertigt.



was ist daran bitte bullshit??? das display bietet eine auflösung von über 320ppi. bei normalabstand ist das so fein, dass man keine pixel mehr erkennen kann. dazu kommt ein ips-panel was blickwinkelstabil und ziemlich farbgenau ist. vergleicht man das samsung galaxy s mit super amoled display mit dem iphone 4, geht der punkt eher an das retina display (mein persönliches empfinden).


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



PixelSign schrieb:


> was ist daran bitte bullshit??? das display bietet eine auflösung von über 320ppi. bei normalabstand ist das so fein, dass man keine pixel mehr erkennen kann. dazu kommt ein ips-panel was blickwinkelstabil und ziemlich farbgenau ist. vergleicht man das samsung galaxy s mit super amoled display mit dem iphone 4, geht der punkt eher an das retina display (mein persönliches empfinden).


 
Signed



zøtac schrieb:


> Du vergleichst 2560*1440 auf 27" mit Retina?
> Du weißt schon, das das nochmal ne ganz andere Pixeldichte ist
> 
> Aber glaub ruhig weiter daran das du das Apfel zu verdanken hast


 
Ich sage nicht A wäre gleich B, aber in beide Fälle 27 @ 2560x1440 im vergleich mit 27" @ 1920x1080 gibt es ne höhere Auflösung und eine geringere Pixeldichte egal welche Technik. Genauso wie im iPhone 3Gs 3,5" @ 320x480 iPhone 4 3,5" @ 960x640. Hier gibt es geringere Pixeldichte und höhere Auflösung gleichzeitig.

--------

Apfels Retina war nicht ausschlaggebend, aber ein Schub haben die höhere Auflösungen so wie so davon bekommen. Weil man könnte deutlich sehen welche qualtät man erreichen kann.

Zufällig gefunden bei Areamobile:

*Neue Hinweise auf iPad 3 mit Retina-Display*


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Panto schrieb:


> ach ne, wirklich?
> 
> trotzdem sind deren produkte überteuert.


 

Ach nee, wirklich? Wie begründest du deine Aussage?


----------



## Panto (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ach nee, wirklich? Wie begründest du deine Aussage?


 
da gibt es nicht viel zu begründen. es ist kein geheimnis das man bei eizo monitoren auch den namen mitbezahlt. ein absolut gleichwertiges produkt von einer anderen firma kann um mehrere hundert euro günstiger sein. ich hab mich damals für einen hp monitor für 300€ entschieden. davor hatte ich den monitor mit einem 500€ teuren eizo verglichen und rat mal welcher monitor besser war und mehr features hatte? der hp. die farben des eizo waren verwaschen, die des hp's gut. zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einer röhre aber viel besser als der viel teurere eizo.


----------



## PixelSign (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



Panto schrieb:


> da gibt es nicht viel zu begründen. es ist kein geheimnis das man bei eizo monitoren auch den namen mitbezahlt. ein absolut gleichwertiges produkt von einer anderen firma kann um mehrere hundert euro günstiger sein. ich hab mich damals für einen hp monitor für 300€ entschieden. davor hatte ich den monitor mit einem 500€ teuren eizo verglichen und rat mal welcher monitor besser war und mehr features hatte? der hp. die farben des eizo waren verwaschen, die des hp's gut. zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einer röhre aber viel besser als der viel teurere eizo.



du willst uns doch jetzt wohl nicht wirklich weiß machen wollen das ein röhrenmonitor farben tendenziell besser darstellen kann als ein flatscreen mit ips, pva usw. panel???
um welche modelle hat es sich denn bei den beiden monitoren gehandelt?


----------



## Panto (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



PixelSign schrieb:


> du willst uns doch jetzt wohl nicht wirklich weiß machen wollen das ein röhrenmonitor farben tendenziell besser darstellen kann als ein flatscreen mit ips, pva usw. panel???
> um welche modelle hat es sich denn bei den beiden monitoren gehandelt?



an einer guten röhre kommt kein flatscreen ran  das sollte man eigentlich wissen.

hp w2207h. was für ein eizo modell das war, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eizo zeigt 92,5cm (36,4 Zoll) Monitor mit 4k Auflösung*



> Ich sage nicht A wäre gleich B, aber in beide Fälle 27 @ 2560x1440 im vergleich mit 27" @ 1920x1080 gibt es ne höhere Auflösung und eine geringere Pixeldichte egal welche Technik. Genauso wie im iPhone 3Gs 3,5" @ 320x480 iPhone 4 3,5" @ 960x640. Hier gibt es geringere Pixeldichte und höhere Auflösung gleichzeitig.


 
Diese Entwicklung hat doch um Himmels Willen *nichts* (okay, sie geht in die selbe Richtung, aber das wars auch) mit Apples "Retina Technik" (die entgegen häufiger falscher Annahmen auch nicht grundsätzlich neu ist) zu tun (die Pixeldichte beim iPhone 4 ist nochmal gut vier mal so groß)

Schon seit sich in den 1970er Jahren langsam Bildschirme mit Pixel bzw. Rasterdarstellung durchzusetzen begannen gibt es einen kontinuierlichen Trend zu mehr Auflösung und mehr Pixeldichte, sowohl bei PCs als auch, weitgehend unabhängig davon, spätestens ab der Einführung von Farbdisplays um 2000 herum auch bei Smartphones

In den letzten Jahren wurde dieser Trend vorrübergehend etwas dadurch gelähmt, dass viele Hersteller aus diversen Gründen über einen langen Zeitraum am vom Heimkinobereich herübergeschwappten Full HD Standard und seinem 16:10 Ableger festhalten wollen/wollten; darüber etablierte sich schon um ~2004 die "2k" Auflösung, konnte/kann aber nur langsam die absolute Luxusklasse verlassen, noch höhere Auflösungen tauchten lange Zeit nicht oder nur bei in Kleinststückzahlen gefertigten, astronomisch teurern Riesenmonitoren für Showzwecke auf; das das nur vorrübergehend sein kann sollte klar sein, das hat aber nichts mit dem iPhone 4 zu tun- trotzdem kann man nicht abstreiten, dass Apple hier Pionierarbeit geleistet hat: 2004 brachte Apple den soweit ich weiß ersten für Endkunden einigermaßen leistbaren 2560x1600 2k Monitor auf den Markt

Bei Smartphones gab es schon vor dem iPhone 4 sehr hohe Auflösungen und Pixeldichten und einen stetigen Trend zu noch höheren; die meisten Hersteller hielten sich dabei an Standards und Unterformen von Standards, etwa QVGA (Viertel VGA) oder VGA nachdem Apple mit der Auflösung des iPhone 3GS und seiner Vorgänger (320:480; "längs halbiertes VGA") im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz etwas zurückfiel (was diese freilich genüsslich betonte) hatte irgendjemand im Apple Marketing die glorreiche Idee den Spieß umzudrehen und beim neuen iPhone die Auflösung auf ein unüberholbares weil de-facto schlicht perfektes Niveau anzuheben; irgendwer hat dann noch einen coolen Werbebegriff dafür gefunden "Retina Display"- fertig; eine neue Technologie war dafür nicht nötig, LCDs mit so großen und teils noch viel größeren Pixeldichten gibt es seit Jahren aus der Beamertechnik

Das hat jedoch ganz sicher nichts mit der Entiwcklung eines 25000 Euro teuren, primär wohl für die proffessionelle Bearbeitung digitaler Kinofilme und anderen proffessionellen Anwendungen, bei denen hohe Auflösung eine große und hoher Preis eine kleine Rolle spielen hergestellten Profimonitors zu tun...

Die 2k und 4k Auflösung sind übrigens nur grob formulierte Standards und kommen aus der digitalen Kinotechnik, wo sie von Anfang an (~2001) eingesetzt werden, da eine geringere Auflösung deutliche Qualitätsverluste gegenüber analogem Film bedeutet hätte; am Anfang wurden vor allem -bis heute astronomisch teure- Kinobeamer (v.A. auf DLP Basis) in dieser Auflösung entwickelt und hergestellt, relativ bald kamen auch die ersten 2k Monitore; 4k Monitore ließen aber im Wesentlichen bis heute auf sich warten, einige LCD Hersteller haben zwar immer wieder welche vorgestellt, das waren jedoch immer eher für Showzwecke und Messen gebaute, maximal in Kleinstserien hergestellte Modelle mit Diagonalen von 130cm aufwärts, die aus übergroßen Ausschnitten von herkömmlichen LCD TV Substraten hergestellt wurden und werden



> du willst uns doch jetzt wohl nicht wirklich weiß machen wollen das ein röhrenmonitor farben tendenziell besser darstellen kann als ein flatscreen mit ips, pva usw. panel???


 
Durch seine nativ analoge Ansteuerung hat ein Röhrenmonitor eine praktisch unbegrenzten Farbanzahl, auch sein Farbraum erstreckt sich bei einigermaßen guten Modellen praktisch über den gesamten RGB Farbraum

Kurz: ja.
Wobei die besten dahingehend optimierten LCDs ein praktisch äquivalentes Niveau erreichen können

Weitere Vorteile von Röhren sind die vernachlässigbar kleine Reaktionszeit und der sogut wie perfekte Schwarzwert, Nachteile sind wohl allgemein bekannt...


----------

